# how to find where exactly to dig for a in slab drain repair



## c.c.co. (Nov 13, 2006)

There is a break in the pvc main drain line and I need some advice on how to locate where the pipe is so I can chip, dig and repair. There was some camera work done already and I have a drawing but it does not have any numbers from the cleanout or from the nearest commode. The break is in the garage so the digging is going to be deep probably around two feet deep so I would like to minimize dig time. Any advise besides have another company use a camera and give me the distances or rent and do it ourselves? The company will not give the homeowner the numbers because it sounds like they are upset that they dont get to do the work.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

He who had the camera most likely has a location device.

In other words, and Damned be me for saying it, CALL A PLUMBER!

And just to be me...............Do you seek _*advice*_ or do you wish for someone to _*advise*_ you???


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

c.c.co. said:


> There is a break in the pvc main drain line and I need some advice on how to locate where the pipe is so I can chip, dig and repair. There was some camera work done already and I have a drawing but it does not have any numbers from the cleanout or from the nearest commode. The break is in the garage so the digging is going to be deep probably around two feet deep so I would like to minimize dig time. Any advise besides have another company use a camera and give me the distances or rent and do it ourselves? The company will not give the homeowner the numbers because it sounds like they are upset that they dont get to do the work.


Here is what I get from this. A plumber/or someone with a camera found the leak. They told you where it was but (smartly) did not provide you with the exact location or measurements on the drawing because they did not want to be cut out of the loop as it appears you are trying to do.

So you came on here for us to help you cut them/a plumber out of making money. Now I might be wrong. But does this sound about right or is there something I am missing??


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw several breaks located with a camera then a locator tuned to the camera frequency located the spot on the floor directly above the camera. It was on an tv episode of that dork montalongo on flipping houses.


----------



## c.c.co. (Nov 13, 2006)

Close, but it is the customer that has done his research and agrees that boring a tunnel under the house for 10k is not the best move. I dont really appriciate the accusation of trying to steal work from someone either. The last time I checked in a free market the customer has the right to hire the plumber he paid to do the camera work or have one of our plumbers do the repair. Just because insurance is paying does not mean you should go the most expensive route to help pay for someones equipment. Yes I also called in my engineer to locate and sign off on cutting the slab with post tension but he will not be paid to do the work either.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

c.c.co. said:


> Close, but* it is the customer that has done his research and agrees that boring a tunnel under the house for 10k is not the best move.* I dont really appriciate the accusation of trying to steal work from someone either. * The last time I checked in a free market the customer has the right to hire the plumber he paid to do the camera work or have one of our plumbers do the repair*. Just because insurance is paying does not mean you should go the most expensive route to* help pay for someones equipment.* Yes I also called in my engineer to locate and sign off on cutting the slab with post tension but he will not be paid to do the work either.


This first line speaks to the problem you have. 

Does your plumber have a camera? maybe he should charge more to afford one and not rely on some one else to locate the pipe for him/you.

Having that equipment found the problem and that camera is part of the Plumbers services and overhead so yes you will contribute to paying for the camera's purchase in the fees charged to perform the work.

Let me know if you have any other questions ok.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

c.c.co. said:


> I dont really *appriciate :stupid:*the accusation of trying to steal work from someone either.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo&feature=related



While searching for Jack, I found this. I thought it was VERY funny!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyjewnwqNjI&feature=related


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude, that's deep. We just drew a comparison of a plumber and a 4 star general.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

He Can Not Handle The Truth!!!!


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm no engineer or builder but, since when does a slab on grade have post tension in it? If never seen anything like that and I couldn’t fathom why you would need to put post tension on a ground floor as the earth directly supports the slab.



c.c.co. said:


> Close, but it is the customer that has done his research and agrees that boring a tunnel under the house for 10k is not the best move. I dont really appriciate the accusation of trying to steal work from someone either. The last time I checked in a free market the customer has the right to hire the plumber he paid to do the camera work or have one of our plumbers do the repair. Just because insurance is paying does not mean you should go the most expensive route to help pay for someones equipment. Yes I also called in my engineer to locate and sign off on cutting the slab with post tension but he will not be paid to do the work either.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> I'm no engineer or builder but, since when does a slab on grade have post tension in it? If never seen anything like that and I couldn’t fathom why you would need to put post tension on a ground floor as the earth directly supports the slab.


It is done usually when there are difficult soil conditions or someone is being anal and wants to minimize cracks on a slab


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok here is my advise to you, get the help from another company to locate it for you, tell them you want to make the repairs, you just need a locate, they will get there money, don't listen to these others on here, there all being dumb, I was like that once, but since these some members got upset each time I said call a plumber they got mad at me, so I'll help you if I can.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

protechplumbing said:


> I'm no engineer or builder but, since when does a slab on grade have post tension in it? If never seen anything like that and I couldn’t fathom why you would need to put post tension on a ground floor as the earth directly supports the slab.


You post tension in many parts of Texas because the soil is so expansive and unstable. Around Houston, they call it Gumbo. It ain't fun. Its highly expansive clay. They even have complicated slab 'watering' systems to keep the soil at a constant moisture level in an attempt to keep the slabs from cracking. 

The post tension is one way to keep the cracked slab parts from separating or becoming non-coplaner.


----------



## c.c.co. (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like I will let my plumber try to measure off to the elbow with his snake and if that does not get us close enough coming from the clean out and the toilet then the customer may have to have another camera guy come out and this time make sure to get the numbers from him. Just sucks for the customer or insurance company to have to spend the same money twice. Mics 54 plans sounds like a good one and would be accurate so I'll see if any local guys can do. Thanks for the help, great forum.

We pour with rebar reinforced but the tract builders use post tension to save a little cash. Basically if you dont water your lawn here in the summer you house will move.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Many cameras have sonad locators. call one that does


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Ok here is my advise to you, get the help from another company to locate it for you, tell them you want to make the repairs, you just need a locate, they will get there money, don't listen to these others on here, there all being dumb, I was like that once, but since these some members got upset each time I said call a plumber they got mad at me, so I'll help you if I can.


Well said, The fellow is only trying to help his customer. It doesnt seem like he is trying to steal work from anybody. Camera should be paid with camera work, not plumbing work.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

A.D. Const said:


> Well said, The fellow is only trying to help his customer. It doesnt seem like he is trying to steal work from anybody. *Camera should be paid with camera work, not plumbing work.*


So if I am a plumbing contractor and someone calls me out to locate a line for them. I give them a fee just to locate and identify the line. I should not be able to bill for it cause I am a plumber?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Get yourself a thermal image/sonar machine, you'll be able to locate the leak lickity split or a really well trained hamster or guinea pig.




.


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> So if I am a plumbing contractor and someone calls me out to locate a line for them. I give them a fee just to locate and identify the line. I should not be able to bill for it cause I am a plumber?


No, that's not what I said, What I said was that if you have a camera and charge to locate a line you are entited to your money that you both agreed for that work (locating and identifing the line) If the homeowner (or customer for that matter) wants *you *to do the repair then he will have to pay you extra for that work or he would have the right to hire someone else as long as he paid you for your services.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

A.D. Const said:


> No, that's not what I said, What I said was that if you have a camera and charge to locate a line you are entited to your money that you both agreed for that work (locating and identifing the line) If the homeowner (or customer for that matter) wants *you *to do the repair then he will have to pay you extra for that work or he would have the right to hire someone else as long as he paid you for your services.



Understood, Got it over and out:thumbsup:


----------

